# Hobbyist Scroll saw advice



## rob39 (6 Jun 2014)

Hi all I'm looking for a scroll saw though I understand that you get what you pay for, I have around £100. The ones I'm looking at are the

Clarke CSS16V 16" Scroll Saw, (machine mart) http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... scroll-saw

Jet JSS-16 Bench Top Variable Speed Scroll Saw, (axminster) http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jss-16-b ... scroll-saw

Axminster Hobby Series AWFS16 Scroll Saw, http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... scroll-saw

Erbauer ERB110SSW 90W 406mm Scroll Saw 230V (screwfix) http://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb11 ... 230v/21062

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Rob


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jun 2014)

Hi rob
You don't say what you want to cut with your machine or how intricate you want to get, personally I would leave the Clarke alone as I had one of those but I can't say about the others , folks will be along shortly to answer you..


----------



## ChrisR (7 Jun 2014)

Rob.

I don’t have experience of any of those saws, but I would recommend using Axminster Tools for the supply , if you do then have any problems, their customer service is second to none.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (7 Jun 2014)

The Axminster hobby http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... scroll-saw is a copy of a 'cheapo' saw that has been sold for several years under many different brands, I have a Wickes version, it's OK for doing the odd bit of curved sawing much like a motorised coping saw in my opinion.

The other three you list are all clones of one basic model of saw, they are copies of each other with a few alterations and embellishments over each other. 

It's only my personal opinion my my advice would be to look around for a decent second-hand saw, some bargains have been had via ebay over the last few months in your price range, you won't get a Hegner but you will get a much better saw than buying one of the cheap ones you mention.

The saws you list will of course cut wood but IMHO you will not get great satisfaction by using either one of them for scroll-sawing, doing fretwork on a quality saw is a rewarding, addictive and pleasurable experience which you won't get with one of these cheap models, they often lead to frustration and one getting bored with the hobby.

Sorry to put a damper on things and sound too negative but it's better to give ones true opinion when advice is sought.

John


----------



## martinka (7 Jun 2014)

I would say the Jet is the best saw of the four you linked to, and there's some excellent work being turned out by users of this forum on cheap saws. Yes, they have limitations, but as long as you recognise those limitations, you can still enjoy using them. Scrimper is right, a quality saw feels better and works better, but if you can't afford a Rolls Royce, a Nissan Micra will still get you there.


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 Jun 2014)

The old saying is true. You cannot make a silk purse from a sows ear. I have seen so many start with the cheap saws you have listed and they have really struggled to turn out decent items. I know for many people it is hard to make ends meet in this day and age let alone buy an expensive scroll saw but my advice would be to save up and buy something decent. There are always good saws coming up on e-bay. As Steve m,entioned, it's all down to what you want to make, do you intend selling the things you make to generate a bit more income or will it be to make things for family and friends. If you really must go for a cheap saw then the Jet Martin suggested would be your best bet.


----------



## Tim_H (7 Jun 2014)

I have the Jet variable speed model from Axminster, which I got as a returned item from their ebay store, the blade change is not great and will need fettling, the blower does not work at all and the tensioner is a bit flimsy but for a first saw it is not bad. 

If you are going to do some serious scrolling I would agree save up and buy a better second hand machine, if you are just going to use it occasionally then the Jet is ok.

I have cut some very tight curves in 22mm plywood on the Jet for this gift.


----------



## Jim o1 (7 Jun 2014)

Hi rob im using the Clarke also I've had it around 3 weeks I'm new too
Some issues I've had with the machine may help in your consideration 
The workpiece holder is not square to the table workpieces get stuck on it 
I generally dont use it but this kind of disables the dust blower as it's attached to the workpiece holder 
The light dosnt work when you power off the machine 
Its great to be able to use pinless blades with the addition of clamps supplied with tool 
But there a pain to thread through workpieces i was bending the blade into an s shape to be able to thread it 
The clamps hook on top and bottom to threading and holding some tension so it dosnt hook off the clip has forced me to give up and source a better machine 
Also the plastic insert in the bed is around 1-2mm thinner than the bed resulting in smaller work getting stuck on the lip 
I'm using the Clarke CSS 400c


----------



## rob39 (7 Jun 2014)

Great advice guys, I would love to spend on a scroll saw but just don't have it. I would love to do some intracate work like bowls, hearts, 3d candle holders etc.


----------

